# Hot! Affordable (<$150)  Shoes?



## doll.face (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Where can I find hot, yet affordable, shoes? I'm not talking dirt cheap (although I wouldn't mind) but about $150.00 and under. Boots, pumps, flats, whatever! I hate sneakers! Lead me in the right directions girls...


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

Why dont you try Your insider’s guide to casual shoes, dress shoes, handbags and more for women, men and kids. | Piperlime 
They are a part of gap. They sell really nice shoes in all price ranges and you can get some really good deal sometimes.  Shippping is free i believe in the US.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 4, 2008)

endless.com


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have a Ross, TJMaxx  or Marshall's in your area?

Here are my finds http://specktra.net/f175/my-ross-shoe-porn-121301/


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2008)

Broadway shoe store....DSW shoe store definitly!  Also, footsies, they have tons of hot shoes, 3 for 25, but they look real nice.  Just go to the mall and walk around, there are tons of shoe stores that sell super hot shoes for like under $30, also EBAY! It never fails


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2008)

don't forget TJ Maxx!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

Places like Forever 21, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Ross have cute shoes for less.

You *must *check out this website: Shiekh Shoes - 96 Stores and Free Shipping to anywhere in the Continental US

They have such amazing shoes, usually for under $100! They also have a great selection.


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 4, 2008)

I love ALDO Accessories
and Nine West: Shoes, Handbags and Apparel for Women
and ASOS.com - The latest women's clothing and designer clothes for women.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2008)

Nine West and Town Shoes always have something nice and usually cheap enough. Aldo is really hit or miss but they have nice stuff sometimes.


----------



## krissy90220 (Dec 4, 2008)

gojane.com


----------



## Destiny (Dec 4, 2008)

I would recommend Aldo shoes... their website is aldoshoes.com... or I'm sure you can find a Aldo Shoes stores somewhere in a mall in NYC (I see that's where you're located). If you wanna look fashionable and don't wanna pay an arm and leg for a pair of shoes, then go to Aldo Shoes. I also like Steve Madden as well.. you can get affordable, fashionable shoes from there.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Destiny* 

 
_I would recommend Aldo shoes... their website is aldoshoes.com... or I'm sure you can find a Aldo Shoes stores somewhere in a mall in NYC (I see that's where you're located). If you wanna look fashionable and don't wanna pay an arm and leg for a pair of shoes, then go to Aldo Shoes. I also like Steve Madden as well.. you can get affordable, fashionable shoes from there._

 
took the words right out of my mouth!!! if you're willing to pay 150 these 2 brands {aldo & steve madden} are the way to go i think.... these shoes are supper comfortable and stylishh !your really getting quality here!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ Oh I love Aldo's ...They have one at the outlet mall too..That reminds me I NEED to pop in there


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 9, 2008)

My votes in that price range if you like designer shoes especially is:

Zappos has a couture side!
Zappos Couture. A collection of the world's finest footwear for men and women.

and
Bluefly - Designer Clothing, Handbags, Shoes & Accessories (Prada, Fendi, Gucci & more) at Discount Prices

Sometimes you might be paying a few dollars more or right close up to your budget... but the customer service at both of these places is top notch and they are both reputable for online stores.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 1, 2009)

zappos.com
aldo
endless.com


----------



## CGBee (Jan 1, 2009)

oh yeah.
jessica simpson shoes are nicely priced.
and VERY comfortable.


----------

